# Which is the best modern MRCA ?



## jipi (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah !
The France is about to sell its first Rafales to India. (Hope it won't fail this time)

I think this airplane is the best MRCA in the market, as it is meant to replace all pointed noses planes in any army, including navy ones.
It has done a great job in Afghanistan and Libya.

I'd like to read your point of view.

Edit: Eeeerrr... Dunnow how to post the poll...
Choice is between:

1°) Rafale
2°) Typhoon
3°) F35
4°) F16
5°) Mig29
6°) F/A18
7°) Dumbass, you've just forgotten the:


----------



## Glider (Feb 4, 2012)

I beg to differ. In Libya when it came down to pin point targets in the cities, only the Tornado's and Typhoons had the weapons to deal with them.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

Are the weapons delivery systems on the the CF 18 which are upgraded to D's and E's that much inferior to Tornado


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 4, 2012)

The F-4 Phantom


----------



## Glider (Feb 4, 2012)

That I cannot say. What I can say is that the US and France plus other countries are looking at the Brimstone Missile with a view to purchase. In one instance the missile took out a sniper in a wall around a building and only knocked down 20ft of the wall. The building and the rest of the wall was untouched. Its basically a major development of the Helfire Missile.
Its precision, small warhead, light weight (approx 110lb) and relative low cost makes it a very effective weapon. 

Its also a good example of why the UK were adamant about getting access to the core code for the F35. Without it we would not be able to integrate UK missiles into the F35.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

futuredogfight said:


> The F-4 Phantom



The F-4 is hardly modern by today's standards.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

Glider said:


> That I cannot say. What I can say is that the US and France plus other countries are looking at the Brimstone Missile with a view to purchase. In one instance the missile took out a sniper in a wall around a building and only knocked down 20ft of the wall. The building and the rest of the wall was untouched. Its basically a major development of the Helfire Missile.
> Its precision, small warhead, light weight (approx 110lb) and relative low cost makes it a very effective weapon.
> 
> Its also a good example of why the UK were adamant about getting access to the core code for the F35. Without it we would not be able to integrate UK missiles into the F35.


wasn't even aware of the Brimstone


----------



## Glider (Feb 4, 2012)

Neither I suspect was the sniper, buts its main reason for development was as an anti tank weapon.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey! Don't talk about my Phantom that way!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2012)

I think if you are looking at cost and capability, I have to go with the SAAB Gripen NG. You could by 3-4 for the price of one F-35 or a Eurofighter.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2012)

futuredogfight said:


> Hey! Don't talk about my Phantom that way!!!!!!!!



Sorry, but it is outdated and outclassed. Fact is fact. Especially when compared to the aircraft above. It is another generation.


----------

